# Beginner bobcat trapping



## Raymond (Jan 17, 2013)

Hey I am 14 and live in Northern MN I want to get into bobcat trapping and was wondering if anyone would know where are good locations for bobcat sets and what types of sets and baits and/or lures work the best for trapping them.


----------



## ksfowler166 (Oct 2, 2011)

Try this site. http://www.trapperman.com/forum/ubbthre ... ost1542729


----------



## Raymond (Jan 17, 2013)

Thanks alot


----------

